# Most Talented Musicians?



## Leodhasach

As above really, who in your opinion are the most talented musicians?

For me it has to be Runrig, in particular their guitarist, Malcolm Jones. It's live that they really come into their own. Plug in some decent speakers or headphones (crappy laptop speakers don't cut it!) and see what you make of this:










 (esp. from 1:57 onwards)





 (good all the way through, but especially from 3:30 onwards)

See what you think, and post up your own favourites too :thumb:


----------



## chrisc

greenday best i have ever heard went to wembley and theres the main three and another 4 behind playing instruments pure music no computers involved


----------



## Shiny

Talent - Rush

Tight - Nofx


----------



## alan_mcc

Rush, definetly. Also tool. :thumb:


----------



## S63

Matt Monro


----------



## Geetarman

For me it's Joe Satriani all the way!






Big fan of Paul Gilbert and Steve Vai though, and love the felling David Gilmour gives to his music, such a soulful player.






As for Runrig I went to music college with Brian the keyboard player!


----------



## Eddy

Satriani has got to be up there, for sure.

Umm although not many will of heard of him, there is a guy called Mattrach on youtube and he amazes me everytime I watch him, a future guitar god for sure. If your bored check out any of his "canon rock's", "you" "amadius rock" "christmas songs remix" or his cover of John petruci's "wishful thinking".

I swear he is as talented as anyone I have ever seen, makes it look pathetically easy!! He was signed up by Fender last year so he'll hit it big soon for sure.


----------



## Ross

Fredrick Thordendal lead guitar in Meshuggah who can be seen here 



Thomas Haake drummer in Meshuggah 



Lars Mikael Åkerfeldt Lead singer in Opeth and his side project Bloodbath.


----------



## m4rkie23

If you want talent, check out Dream Theater (songs such as 'As I am')

Period.

(if you want a....meaningful solo, listen to 'Another Day'.....the only way to describe it (imo) is moving.)


----------



## VIPER

Are we talking purely technically here, or touched with some kind of 'genius' in the music they've created? There are many unbelievably talented players but listening to them can be little more than a technical 'lesson' and appeals only to students of that particular instrument (often the case with guitarists). On the other side, there are people who are barely proficient in their chosen discipline, yet have created timeless classics that although basic in terms of playing are recognised for their 'talent'.

I'm not being deliberatley difficult for the sake of it, but just wanted to clear up how we're judging this  Or is it just open to interpretation?


----------



## Dan!

Dragonforce for me.


----------



## Eddy

your interpretation I guess, who do YOU think is talented?


----------



## hakanerdogan

I think Randy Rhoads was talented...

(The blonde man, from 3:40...)


----------



## -ROM-

Eric Clapton.


----------



## Shiny

Let us not forget Trent Reznor - singer, songwriter, musician, multi-instrumentalist and not a bad producer too!


----------



## Ross

Tony Iommi:thumb:


----------



## Frothey

Dan! said:


> Dragonforce for me.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

You've obviously never seen one of their 






Viper said:


> Are we talking purely technically here, or touched with some kind of 'genius' in the music they've created?


Spot on, I mean, Green Day? Really? Some great songs, but wouldn't call them really talented musicians. Plenty of technically brilliant musicians on youtube, but they really do get boring to watch.

Prince (or whatever) is what I would call talented - and I prefer my music heavy! - but he has written some classics (and not just for himself), can play all the instruments, sings, dances, entertains and has that certain "something". Plus he's only 3'6" tall lol!


----------



## geert dr

I could make a list of very talented musicians.
However someone like Prince is a musical genius in my opinion , Lennon & McCartney are up there to.
And lets not forget Mick Jagger-Keith Richards !
Walter Becker & Donald Fagen (Steely Dan) can join that list.


----------



## thehogester

John Mayer


----------



## Idlewillkill

NOFX are crazy tight, check out their 7inch albums and read the story behind them for comformation.

For old school, gotta be King Crimson, Robert Fripp is epic and so inspirational. Tony Iommi is a great shout too 

Modern day is Between The Buried And Me. Check their "Colours Live" record. 1 song over an hour long that is propper complex music and no mistakes. Absolutly sickening talent. Dillinger Escape Plan push them very close tho. Gotta adore Mike Patton/Faith No More too.

Great Thread!


----------



## roscopervis

I'm a drummer so as far as drummers go there's loads of great ones. Tomos Haake is right up there, Gene Hoglan (SYL, Death, now Fear Factory), Martin Lopez (old Opeth) Martin Axenrot (new Opeth), Virgil Donati, Dave Grohl, Neil Peart, Derek Roddy, Mike Portnoy-there's loads.

Guitarists, I really liked Marty Friedman when he was in Megadeth - Tornado of Souls is the best solo ever! I also like Mikael Akerfeldt, Devin Townsend, Andreas Kisser and Dimebag to neame a few.

Bass players - Cliff Burton for me was the man.


----------



## Prism Detailing

David Gilmour's version of Marooned at the Fender b'day event was the best i have ever heard. But taking into consideration from the age of 16 I listened to that song (Marooned on Division Bell) every night when i went to sleep on repeat for easily 2-3 years, definately one of the best, soulful, emotional guitar playing EVER ! (still never get bored of it)


----------



## lpoolck

Hendrix, townsend, entwistle, moon, craddock, page to name a few of the best


----------



## Rickyboy

roscopervis said:


> I'm a drummer so as far as drummers go there's loads of great ones. Tomos Haake is right up there, Gene Hoglan (SYL, Death, now Fear Factory), Martin Lopez (old Opeth) Martin Axenrot (new Opeth), Virgil Donati, Dave Grohl, Neil Peart, Derek Roddy, Mike Portnoy-there's loads.


Not a mention of Lord Bonham in your top list!!??!?!?!??!? How dare you!

Honourable mention for Lenny Kravitz as one of the most talented musicians out there. Much the same as Prince, the guy is an all round musical God and an incredible entertainer too.


----------



## Gruffs

Talented for me has to include those that can give an instrument a soul as well as be technically gifted. If you call playing scales at a million miles an hour talented, so be it. My love is of the interpretation, the way the player makes me interpret the mood of the piece rather than reeling off notes so fast that it doesn't matter if they if they are wrong as you can't tell.

Sheet music is a guide, it takes the player to bring the piece to life.

Dream Theatre are awesome. They change timings and key signatures seamlessly,still make it flow and get some emotion in it. It doesn't sound like they are trying so hard to get it right they are not feeling it.

For the ability to shred, and convey raw emotion. Slash has to be one of the best. 

Though i will always have a soft spot for Lindsay Buckingham's (and the rest of Fleetwood Mac for that matter) work on Rumours.

The Prodigy are prodigeous (get it) at doing it with dance music. I'm a rocker but i loved Invaders Must Die.

Oh, and i have to stick a footnote in for John Williams. How many epic film scores that lead you through and convey the emotion of a scene without you really noticing the music is there at all? Yet listen to the score seperately and it still stands up as a piece of music in it's own right....... Genius.


----------



## Leodhasach

Geetarman said:


> As for Runrig I went to music college with Brian the keyboard player!


Bloody hell :doublesho :lol:

Some good variety there people, keep 'em coming :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach

Viper said:


> Are we talking purely technically here, or touched with some kind of 'genius' in the music they've created? There are many unbelievably talented players but listening to them can be little more than a technical 'lesson' and appeals only to students of that particular instrument (often the case with guitarists). On the other side, there are people who are barely proficient in their chosen discipline, yet have created timeless classics that although basic in terms of playing are recognised for their 'talent'.
> 
> I'm not being deliberatley difficult for the sake of it, but just wanted to clear up how we're judging this  Or is it just open to interpretation?


Good question Viper...I suppose it should be open to both, but have that stated with your choice?

For instance, I believe my choice fulfils both of these criteria, particularly when mixed with the songwriting talents of Calum and Rory Macdonald.

But hey, that's just me


----------



## S63

lpoolck said:


> Hendrix, townsend, entwistle, moon, craddock, page to name a few of the best


many will say Moon was technically not too good with the sticks but for me he is a legend who I sorely miss, I must wear the steering wheel to listening to Baba O Reilly or fooled again:thumb:


----------



## thehogester

To follow up on my suggestion of John Mayer :thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn

Stevie Wonder for me, or the legendary MJ?

S


----------



## Ross

Fleetwood Mac because they have written some all time classic songs


----------



## Reds

Considering that my tastes are more to the heavier side of life (  ) I do have a soft spot for Fleetwood Mac. Rumours is one of the best albums ever produced and I think that Lindsey Buckingham is one of the most under-rated guitarists ever. Good call Ross BTW

John Bonham was a brilliant drummer who went too soon. I'm a big fan of Chuck Biscuits (Black Flag & Danzig for the first four albums) as well. Stewart Copeland of The Police is bloody awesome as well. Glenn Danzig is a talented writer (He even wrote a song for Johnny Cash :thumb.

Stevie Ray Vaughn was on of the most emotionally charged guitarists I've listened to. Joe Satriani is a technical god when he does all of the widdly, widdly stuff along the fretboard. As far as heavy playing going Tony Iommi is the man and is often cited as a major influence on some of the modern era rock/metal guitarists. Dave Gilmour is brilliant as well.

Don't think I've missed anyone out


----------



## Leodhasach

Ross said:


> Fleetwood Mac because they have written some all time classic songs
> 
> YouTube- Fleetwood Mac- Go Your Own Way
> 
> YouTube- The Chain - Fleetwood Mac


I approve! :thumb:

Great driving tunes


----------



## Gruffs

Gruffs said:


> Though i will always have a soft spot for Lindsay Buckingham's (and the rest of Fleetwood Mac for that matter) work on Rumours.





Reds said:


> Considering that my tastes are more to the heavier side of life (  ) I do have a soft spot for Fleetwood Mac. Rumours is one of the best albums ever produced and I think that Lindsey Buckingham is one of the most under-rated guitarists ever. Good call Ross BTW
> 
> John Bonham was a brilliant drummer who went too soon. I'm a big fan of Chuck Biscuits (Black Flag & Danzig for the first four albums) as well. Stewart Copeland of The Police is bloody awesome as well. Glenn Danzig is a talented writer (He even wrote a song for Johnny Cash :thumb.
> 
> Stevie Ray Vaughn was on of the most emotionally charged guitarists I've listened to. Joe Satriani is a technical god when he does all of the widdly, widdly stuff along the fretboard. As far as heavy playing going Tony Iommi is the man and is often cited as a major influence on some of the modern era rock/metal guitarists. Dave Gilmour is brilliant as well.
> 
> Don't think I've missed anyone out


Ahem. :wave:

Glad two others agree with me. Makes a change. :lol:

Larry Adler could put his soul into a harmonica. He played Gershwin's Summertime on the piano and Harmonica simultaneously.


----------



## Mick

yngwie malmsteen - black star for technical ability.

also a big fan of fleetwood mac - rumours is top.

eric clapton - joe satriani, steve vai again amazing.

phil collins (or genesis) is not the most technical but have had some amazing songs.

depends on how you look at it i suppose.


----------



## Reds

Gruffs said:


> Ahem. :wave:
> 
> Glad two others agree with me. Makes a change. :lol:


Don't get used to it Gruffs


----------



## Gruffs

Don't worry, i won't.

Every day there are more dis-illusioned teenagers to wind up. :devil::devil:

Back on topic.

Cathy Dennis has written a huge number of hits. Does that make her a musical genius?


----------



## Spoony

Way out of left field I'll have to throw in Jay Z, Kanye West, maybe even Biggie.

However I also think PEte Docherty is ridiculously talented for a ****.

Ermm what else we got, Guns n Roses, Ocean Colour Scene, Carlos Santana

Edit:


----------



## Lewis-D

Spoony said:


> However I also think PEte Docherty is ridiculously talented for a ****.


agreed one of my favourite lyrics from a libertines tune goes as follows " the boy kicked out at the world, the world kicked back a lot ****ing harder "


----------



## Lewis-D

oh and talented musicians.... lars ulrich ( metallica drummer ) kurt cobain , dave grohl , josh homme, matt bellamy. i could go on for ages LOL


----------



## Shiny

Gruffs said:


> Cathy Dennis has written a huge number of hits. Does that make her a musical genius?


I bought "Too Many Walls" 12" single for the acoustic version. It is superb.

It sits in my record collection somewhere between Bauhaus and Conflict, probably.

Cathy has lovely boobies though.


----------



## Orca

There are loads of musicians who stand out and whom I admire, but I think these three would take the podium for me:

Peter Hook - Joy Division (Bassist)
Ginger Baker - Cream (Drummer)
Blixa Bargeld - Einstürzende Neubauten (Pretty much anything)


----------



## alan_mcc

lars ulrich - talented musician :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lewis-D

alan_mcc said:


> lars ulrich - talented musician :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


anyone that can drum to one is a talented in my opinion:thumb:


----------



## roscopervis

Lewis-D said:


> anyone that can drum to one is a talented in my opinion:thumb:


I must be talented then!

Lars wasn't a bad drummer during the mid eighties, at least in the studio, but now he is sloppy and lazy.

I cannot believe I missed out Danny Carey from my drummers list. Shame on me.


----------



## Dillinger

Dave Grohl springs to mind for me. He did the first Foo Fighters album Entirely by himself. All instruments, writing etc etc.



alan_mcc said:


> lars ulrich - talented musician :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL Agreed. Ever since the whole napster issue, I've looked at him as a very talented Whiny lil girl!


----------



## Fordy_ST500

have a look at his other videos...he plays many gigs a week in and around liverpool, plays at the cavern club every saturday...dont know how this guy hasnt made it...yet
the guy is a musical god!


----------



## alan_mcc

Lewis-D said:


> anyone that can drum to one is a talented in my opinion:thumb:


I must be a god then :thumb: the double bass part is fantastic though.


----------



## alan_mcc

Still standing by Neil Peart, Alex Lifeson and Geddy Lee as the most talented musicians. Ever.


----------



## Lewis-D

videos of you drumming to one??


----------



## alan_mcc

Lewis-D said:


> videos of you drumming to one??


I don't have any videos of me playing - haven't played in months, got disabled neighbours one side and pensioners the other. Had the police round before cause I was playing "too loud" - I had pads on.


----------



## Veracocha

Singer- Matt Monro
Pianist - Jules Holland - Stevie Wonder
Composer - Sibelius
Trance Genius - Ferry Corsten- for Veracocha/Carte Blanche if nothing else
Songwriter - Bernie Taupin

Overrated - Hendrix


----------



## bradfordfabia

Phil Collins

Prog drummer,Rock drummer,Pop drummer and Big Band drummer.

Wrote and co-wrote some of the greatest songs of all time.

One of the best " Live " singers.

Producer 

Actor

And can play the piano and guitar.


----------



## Frothey

Lewis-D said:


> anyone that can drum to one is a talented in my opinion:thumb:


Battery is a harder track, especially when they used to open with it.


----------



## Leodhasach

Veracocha said:


> Overrated - Hendrix


Agreed!

I also think the Beatles are overrated (certainly these days at least)...before the flaming commences, let me defend myself by saying I do like a fair amount of their stuff.


----------



## rsdan1984

radiohead would get my vote as talented musicians - they all play such a variety of instruments between them. i saw them live in the summer and their live show blew me away.


----------



## roscopervis

Frothey said:


> Battery is a harder track, especially when they used to open with it.


One isn't that hard really, the double bass bits make it sound harder than it is. Dyers Eve is a lot harder to play, mainly 'cos it's fast and requires a very good level of fitness.


----------



## Detail My Ride

IMHO one of the best guitarists around ATM, Orianthi Panagaris, most recently made famous by playing on what would have been MJ's This Is it tour.


----------



## Mini 360

Dave Grohl of Foo Fighters and Them Crooked Vultures fame. Guitarist, drummer, vocalist. He has it all. Plus he is a legend!






My favourite of his.


----------



## Reds

roscopervis said:


> I must be talented then!
> 
> Lars wasn't a bad drummer during the mid eighties, at least in the studio, but now he is sloppy and lazy.


Overdubs Rock:thumb:

(Rosco knows what I'm talking about).

I'm a massive Metallica fan (I even saw them in Milton Keynes when they were good) and even then I thought that Lars wasn't the best drummer ever but hey, he's the multi-millionaire and I rent trucks for a living.


----------



## Reds

Gaz W said:


> IMHO one of the best guitarists around ATM, Orianthi Panagaris, most recently made famous by playing on what would have been MJ's This Is it tour.
> 
> YouTube- Orianthi shreds Michael Jackson
> 
> YouTube- Orianthi


She's good Gaz but no Eddie Van Halen (much better looking though )


----------



## roscopervis

Reds said:


> Overdubs Rock:thumb:
> 
> (Rosco knows what I'm talking about).
> 
> I'm a massive Metallica fan (I even saw them in Milton Keynes when they were good) and even then I thought that Lars wasn't the best drummer ever but hey, he's the multi-millionaire and I rent trucks for a living.


Exactly, he does what he does in the world's biggest heavy metal band. I'd swap!

Dyers Eve was massively overdubbed, cos even then he couldn't play the song properly at the correct speed. Still it's a cracker and they are my favourite band.


----------

